# FS: 46 gallon saltwater marine tank - surrey (PRICE REDUCED) $500.00 FIRM



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Going on a 2 month vacation no one is going to do water changes / etc / =( instead i'll sell it.

46gallon bow front aquarium
Comes with stand and the sump
Skimmer in sump rated 300gallon marine land

Two hydor wave maker
150watts heater shatter proof aqeoun
Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 Lighting Fixture (36 Inch)
Test kits saltwater
Tibon refractometer
Bucket of salt
RO and di unit
Return pump

Livestock: foxface, clown, large maroon clown, two cleaner shrimps, blue damsel, urchin, and snails and hermits everywhere






.

Sand and liverocks (more than enough for a 46 gallon tank) are included

This tank has been running for 3 months. Spent 1500.00 all for you at 500.00

Not parting out...you can buy whole setup and then you part it out


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Pm sent......


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I have high resolution photos PM if your interested. I can only send it via email.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump high resolution pics!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmmppp ready for the weekend


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

......................


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Weekend!!!!! Bump!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

daily bump!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppp


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Happppyyyy weeekkkennndddd!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

sunday bummmmppp!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

PRICE IS OBO please offer something reason...NO TRADES though really need cash.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo obo


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Saturday bumpp!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

500.00 firm!!! Bummmpp!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmpppp hommiess!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

500 firm!!!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

500.000 nalang.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

salt water bummmmpppp


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im interested in some of your livestock. Let me know if u wanna part out. If not, never mind.....


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

500.0000000000000000000


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bbbbbbuuuuuuuuummmmmmppppppppppp


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Weekend!


----------

